# "safe plants"



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hi,

is there a list on the forum somewhere of all of the plants that are considered safe with darts. iv had a little look round and cant seem to find anything, but then again im blind as a bat lol.

thanks
chris


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

That would be very useful, especially if it gave a little info on the type of plant, FULL GROWN SIZE ( which is very unapparent with some of the tropicals when you first receive them) and habit.

But as far as safe plants, I think you have to be more worried about contaminants on the plants rather than the plant being toxic, but I do see where you are coming from because certain plants are toxic to animals if ingested.

Anyways some of the safe plants commonly used are bromeliads, pilea, peperomia, alocasia & calocasia ( they can get big) (excuse the spelling I know I probably butchered the last one) pothos, tillansdias, small ferns, pitcher plants, creeping ficus, orchids and others that have escaped my mind at the moment. Black jungle, and josh's frogs have a good selection and so do soem other vendors on the site, check the links page out.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ what he said... haha

Most plant selection issues that people have here is finding something that will thrive in the humid and stagnant conditions of a typical viv. Most plants will rot and die. 

If it is harming the frog that you are worried about, I would think that you would be hard-pressed to find any plants that are toxic to the frogs, because the frogs wont actually eat the plants...

If you want to play it safe though, I would recommend doing as already mentioned... check out some of the stuff offered by the site sponsors.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I don't know if their is anything on the site yet, but a basic list of common viv plants with some info like I posted before moght become a very important tool for board members and others. I know that the site vendors do a good job of informing customers about their stock, but I think it would be more beneficial if it was compiled in one place, preferbly the plants page as a sticky.

And by no means am I offering to do this unless if people are willing to help me out.

Just a thought, don't hold me to it.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

..............it would be a good idea though.

thyanks for the replies guys, i will have a look at some of them plant and see what i can find.

thanksss


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> I don't know if their is anything on the site yet, but a basic list of common viv plants with some info like I posted before moght become a very important tool for board members and others. I know that the site vendors do a good job of informing customers about their stock, but I think it would be more beneficial if it was compiled in one place, preferbly the plants page as a sticky.
> 
> And by no means am I offering to do this unless if people are willing to help me out.
> 
> Just a thought, don't hold me to it.


I have been planning to do this for some time now. I just keep procrastinating on it... Maybe I'll get started on it next week.

*In a creepy witch voice* "All in good time my pretty, all in good time..."


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

yea its a great idea


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

hi,

i got these plants today, and i was wondering if they will be ok with darts,

i brought..... strelitzia and guzmania rondo.

thanks
chris.


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

Common Name / Scientific name
ABELIA (Abelia grandiflora)
AFRICAN VIOLET (Saintpaulia ionantha)
SWEET ALYSSUM (Allyssum sp.)
ASPERAGUS FERN (Asperagus setaceus plumosis)
ASTER (Aster sp.)
BABY TEARS (Helxine soleirolii)
BIRD’S NEST FERN (Asplenium nidus)
BOSTON FERN (Nephrolepsis exalta)
BOTTLE BRUSH (Callistemom)
BOUGANVILLEA (Bouganvillea)
BRIDAL VEIL (Tripogandra multiflora)
BROMELIADS (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
CACTUS, SPINELESS (Astrophytum)
CAMELLIA (Camellia japonica)
COLEUS (Coleus)
CORN PLANT (Dracaena fragrans)
CREEPING CHARLIE (Pilea nummulariifolia)*
CROTON (Codiaeum sp.)
DRACAENA (Dracaena)
EMERALD RIPPLE (Peperomia caperata)
EUGENIA (Peperomia caperata)
FUSCHIA (Fuschia)
GERANIUM (Pelargonium sp.)
HEN AND CHICKS SUCCULENT (Echeveria)
HIBISCUS (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
HOYA (Hoya exotica)
ICEPLANT (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
IMPATIENS (Impatiens)
JADE PLANT (Crassula argentea)
JAPANESE ARALIA (Fatsia japonica)
JASMINE (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
LAVENDER (Lavandula officinalis)
MARIGOLD (Calendula officinalis)
MONKEY PLANT (Ruellia makoyana)
MOTHER OF PEARL (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
NATAL PLUM (Carissa grandiflora)
PAINTED NETTLE (Coleus)
PALMS (Areca sp.)
PAMPAS GRASS (Cortaderia selloana)
PARLOR PALM (Chamaedorea elegans)
PEPEROMIA (Peperomia caperata)
PETUNIA (Petunia)
PHOENIX (Phoenix roebelenii)
PIGGYBACK PLANT (Tolmiea menziesii)
PILEA (Pilea sp.)
PINK POLKA-DOT PLANT (H. ypoestes sang.)
PONYTAIL PLANT (Beaucarnea recurvata)
PRAYER PLANT (Maranta leuconeura)
PURPLE PASSION: PURPLE VELVET (Gynura)
SPIDER PLANT (Chlorophytum comosum)
STAGHORN FERN (Platycerium bifurcatum)
SWEDISH IVY (Plectranthus australis)
TREE MALLOW (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
UMBRELLA PLANT (Eriogonum umbrellum)**
VELVET PLANT (Gynura aurantaca)
WANDERING JEW (Tradescantia albiflora)
WARNECKII (Dracaena deremensis)
WAX PLANT (Hoya exotica)
ZEBRA PLANTY (Calathea zebrina)
ZINNIAS (Zinnia sp.)


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Quite a few of those plants are not appropriate for vivs, some are temperate shrubs, and some are ornamental grasses that get large, others are annual flowers and some of them are alpine/ succulent plants that like dry enviroments.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

i cant see the plants i have just brought on that list


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

cmullins said:


> i cant see the plants i have just brought on that list


Don't worry about it. Most of those are not viv appropriate. 

Strelitzia if I'm not mistaken is a orange bird of paradise. This is a landscaping plant and I would imagine would not be good unless you had a very large area. Guzmania rondo will work, just dont let it get too wet. Hope that helps a little. 

Troy


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't go by that list, it seems like it is merely a list of plants that a nursey may carry, not a list of plants suitable for a tropical viv. 

Like I mentioned before at least 1/3 of them couldn't be used in viv either because they are large plants, or plants for dry areas. For example ableia is a shrub that gets up to 8' tall and as wide. It is a temperate climate shrub and is typically used in landscapes in the eastern states. Or Hens and chicks are succulents that like to grow in dry unfertile soil.

So please don't go by that list.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> Quite a few of those plants are not appropriate for vivs, some are temperate shrubs, and some are ornamental grasses that get large, others are annual flowers and some of them are alpine/ succulent plants that like dry enviroments.


Yes, I agree Vivexx - where did you come up with this list of plants? Is it intended as a list of 'safe' plants the OP could use in a viv?



cmullins said:


> hi,
> 
> i got these plants today, and i was wondering if they will be ok with darts,
> 
> ...


Chris - unfortunately, your strelitzia (better known as The Bird of Paradise - Strelitzia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) will probably get WAY to big for your tank. They are generally measured in meters when full grown. 

Your guzmania sp. (Guzmania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) will be a little more manageable - but still could grow fairly large. I'm not familiar with that specific plant ("Rondo") but it could get to be at least 30 cm + in diameter.

Cheers,


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I have been planning to do this for some time now. I just keep procrastinating on it... Maybe I'll get started on it next week.
> 
> *In a creepy witch voice* "All in good time my pretty, all in good time..."



If you need help with this, I would be willing to help out, probably a good idea to ahve atemplate of some sort.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> If you need help with this, I would be willing to help out, probably a good idea to ahve atemplate of some sort.


I'm about half way done.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

okay, well we look forward to seeing it.


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

thank you all very much, you have been a great help.
as for size of plants, are there any suitable "small" plants?

thanks
chris


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

cmullins said:


> thank you all very much, you have been a great help.
> as for size of plants, are there any suitable "small" plants?
> 
> thanks
> chris


There is a PLETHORA of info on this forum pertaining to this question. A quick simple search will yield plenty of results.

You might even consider going into the "Member's Vivarium" section and looking at other people's vivs and see what plants they use. You could also visit some of the forum sponsors' websites for safe plants.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd be very interested to see this question approached from the opposite direction. 

How about a list of the plants that ARE NOT considered safe for frogs? (Ones that someone might attempt to put in a viv.)


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

both types of list would be good


----------

